# Were These Foot Pegs A Whizzer Accessary?



## Goldenrod (May 12, 2022)

They may be in the old catalogue.


----------



## JimScott (May 12, 2022)

_Ive been in this dysfunctional hobby since 89' and have owned 8 Whizzers and 1 Cushman in my day... never seem those before. Workman maybe? _


----------

